# After Ever After - Disney Parody - *Disclaimer* May offend some



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/15)

This guy is super talented!

Ariel: Affected by the terrible treatment of the ocean
Jasmine: Aladdin was mistaken for a Taliban
Belle: Accused of beastiality 
Pocahontas: Raided by other white men.
Mulan: Becomes a transvestite.
Cinderella: the prince thinks she's mentally disabled and he gives her meds
Tiana: Affected by the terrible economy of New Orleans
Elsa: Becomes the next Hitler.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/15)

Super Villain medley:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/15)

Boy band parody:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

